# My best sig to date ?



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

I know im not in the upper echelon with plazz, nicos, pliff and mjb but im still pretty pleased

i did it all from scratch. only pic i used was a black^n white with gracie on it. 


ONLY brush i used (plazz :thumb02 was the bloodspatter around the text. the blood/hurt on his face was made by me ( layer styles and colour )









critique plz.

ps. i could use some help on the pen tool. i dont master those anchor points :dunno:


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Not worth a shit. No its really good actually. How do you guys make these things anyways, i wanna start trying but i suck at computers


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> Not worth a shit. No its really good actually. How do you guys make these things anyways, i wanna start trying but i suck at computers


start by getting photoshop cs3 ( how u get it is up to u though  )

mess around with it a little, then look at some photoshop tutorials online.

or u can always ask around here... thats basicly how i learned


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I really like that one Norway.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I think its great man. I really like the work youve done on gracies face!

:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

did one avy too :

( i just got one of them "aha" moments in photoshop :thumbsup: )

his face is a bit too bright on the right side perhaps.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Both the avy and sig are really nice man, makes me wanna learn how to do em too


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Everything is FANTASTIC. Definitely your best shit.

And the thing I like most about it is that you colourized a B/W picture, which is something I really like personally.

Is the text meant to be that blurry?


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Everything is FANTASTIC. Definitely your best shit.
> 
> And the thing I like most about it is that you colourized a B/W picture, which is something I really like personally.
> 
> Is the text meant to be that blurry?


blood for blood - yes

gracie... well it just sort of ended that way and my eyes was getting watery after not blinking for a substancial amount of time


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, where do you guys get your brushes from? I need to get some.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

lol I hear that.

But you should probably correct it to perfect this sig.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

there ?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, better


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yorT said:


> Hey, where do you guys get your brushes from? I need to get some.


I got most of mine from Deviant Art.

http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/#


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It looks really sick. The only problem is the text is a little blurry.

To use the pen tool to cut out pictures I zoom in once or twice and just make lots and lots of anchor points tracing the outline of whatever I'm cutting out then make it a selection, feather 1 px and copy and paste it.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Great work using a B&W pic t get that effect. I keep meaning to look into getting phtoshop but never get around to it.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yorT said:


> Hey, where do you guys get your brushes from? I need to get some.


just google : photoshop brushed

or you can be more presise :

google - photoshop brush(es) blood


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I got most of mine from Deviant Art.
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/#


Sweet, thanks.


----------

